# Making them shine for delivery



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

I'm making LP storage crates for the record store kids and they are excited. So am I! Question is: Do any of you use a buffing product after your topcoats, to really make'em look nice before delivery? Something simple. I don't need a complex procedure and don't have a buffer. Something by hand maybe? I have my first meeting in the moring and was wondering if there was a last touch any of you used. Thanks!


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

There are so many items out there to use but I use either Johnson's Paste Floor Wax or Kit Car Wax for the quickey shines and protection. There are many more and better items but none that I have found that are this easy and quick.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

I am going to get in so much trouble here… Regular spray on furniture polish such as Pledge makes a great shine. Be careful if your finish is affected by chemicals…


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Kindlingmaker! Just what I needed. Guess I should have thought about the Pledge at least.


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, don't worry about getting in trouble. I'm new here nobody reads my posts.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

you would be surprised how many people read your posts


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

CH - just a little background as to why kindlingmaker is ducking while suggesting Pledge. Commercial shine/dusting products have a high likelihood of containing silicon. Silicon is the bane of refinishers, especially ones who use spray lacquers, as wood contaminated (strong choice of words warranted) with silicon will cause sprayed finishes to crawl into a small circular craters with a dry bottom and raised ridges. It's maddening, appears capriciously and can be very difficult to manage without adding a fisheye controller to the finish. Most sprayers don't like the need to remove a ruined coat and pony up for the additional cost of the flow-out aid. And once it's in a spray gun it's hard to clean out.

Silicon in any form is banned from my shop. I use paste wax or Renaissance conservator's wax as a final step on everything I make. There are also furniture polishes that trumpet the fact that they don't contain silicon additives out there. There are also car care products that can be used for a great ultra gloss final touch. I have used Meguier's swirl remover among others.


----------



## chickenhelmet (May 1, 2009)

Douglas, Thanks for all the info. I ended up using the paste wax.


----------

